# Brush type?



## SECRETO

atlas said:


> I notice a lot of the groomers on this site say no one really brushes their dog between groomings. Every night I tell Lily its time for beauty and she lays in my lap and I brush her out with a cat brush. She is 5 months old now, and we have only had her face/butt/feet shaved and left the rest untouched (she looks like a muppet!). She isn't snarly at all so I wondered about the coat change. Will she get worse when she is older? Is there another type of brush I should use?:question:


Thats a great routine you have going. The comment that was made about "no one brush's there dogs between grooming's" I think meant that she gets too many dogs with matts so people must not be brushing there dogs. I think the two main brushes you need for a Poodle are a slicker brush and a pin brush. When picking out a slicker brush, test the needles out and get a slicker that is less prickley then the others. Some seem sharper then other's and can scratch the skin if not careful. Its also a good idea to get a comb so you can comb through and check for missed matts. 

Here are some pics of each brush and comb. Hope this helps....

slicker: great for everyday brushing
pin: great for blow drying and brushing
comb: great for checking through coat for matts and to fluff the coat


----------



## Purple Poodle

Yeah I get a lot of clients who never brush but its always advised that they do so. 

I think what you have been doing is great! What type of cat brush are you using?

The brushes Jehn suggested are what I use.


----------



## WonderPup

I think the majority of poodles I get are matted on at least part of their body. I do a lot of shave downs on little fluffy dogs because mommy didn't know she had to brush it EVERY day..


----------



## MsFancyPants

As a groomer myself its wonderful to hear you brush your dog as often as you do! Secreto is very right with the choices of tools they are very basic and can be found easily, very useful!!! Once her coat changes it will be more difficult to maintain depending on how long you wish to keep the hair. Some poodles such as mine tend to matt up very quick, just keep going as you are brush brush brush it will make grooming easy for you or the groomer too! =)
kisses and wiggles from Westley & I


----------

